# female levis occidentalis pricing



## m_beardie (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey everyone, i was wondering what a reasonable price would be for an adult female levis occidentalis. How much would you pay?


----------



## Brettix (Dec 18, 2009)

i would pay $300 if its really nice $350


----------



## Holylemon (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah around the $300 mark


----------



## m_beardie (Dec 18, 2009)

okay great. i thought i would be paying 200 but yeah. thank you


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 18, 2009)

u can get levis levis for around 200 but occis arent as common so they cost a bit more


----------



## m_beardie (Dec 18, 2009)

well maybe mine isn't an occy? here is a pic can you please let me know


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 18, 2009)

Just cos u paid 200 does not mean its not worth 300


----------



## m_beardie (Dec 18, 2009)

so if i want to breed them how will i know which type to get?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 18, 2009)

m_beardie said:


> so if i want to breed them how will i know which type to get?


Didn't you get told the species name when u bought it?
What state are you in?
Can u ask the breeder what sub-species it is
Im sorry levis aren't my specialty so im not keen to try and identify but maybe someone on here will be able to


----------



## m_beardie (Dec 18, 2009)

i just pm'd the person who i bought it from. had a look at google images and it looks mostly like and occy.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 18, 2009)

What state are you in?


----------



## m_beardie (Dec 18, 2009)

Victoria


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 18, 2009)

Dont u need a license in VIC for levis?


----------



## m_beardie (Dec 18, 2009)

i have one .. ?


----------



## Holylemon (Dec 18, 2009)

Wouldnt that have the species in it


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 18, 2009)

Holylemon said:


> Wouldnt that have the species in it


Yeah i was about i say look on your license


----------



## Brettix (Dec 18, 2009)

Its an occy


----------



## Holylemon (Dec 18, 2009)

Geckoman123 said:


> Yeah i was about i say look on your license


 
Beat you to it =D


----------



## m_beardie (Dec 18, 2009)

okay well we know its an occy now, so about 300? i looked on my licence thanks i didnt think of that earlier.


----------



## Holylemon (Dec 18, 2009)

Yep hooray


----------

